# SnowboardingForum.com East Coast Meet 2009



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

Alright all my Ice Coast home skillets, MPD brought it up in another thread so lets get on it, hopefully if we can get on this early early it can be more epic as last time around. 

The topic that was origianlly brought up in the other thread was where to have the East Coast Meet this year. Sunday River was a suggestion, and there are a couple other good ones. 

Personally I would have no problems returning to Jay Peak For next years meet. There are probably a couple of advantages to going that route as well, like we already have a few contacts up there, and if we left on good terms with the renters (which I think we did) then maybe we can fanagle a deal with them, plus who else is gunna show Fat Tony how to throw Canadians off a deck.

Anyways I started this thread in order to get the ideas flying early in hope of something awesome as a rezult. So lets go talk it up lets get this ball rolling.


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

i'm down with Jay again. Last year was EPIC.

i'd love to get to sunday river this year but its prolly a good 6 hours or so past JP for us and i dont know how reasonable that is.


----------



## kri$han (Feb 24, 2007)

I'm in 100%!... I'll quit my job if they don't let me leave!

seriously.

Last year was fcuking amazing... can't wait to go again... and this time I'll have my Rome Slash!...muahahahaha


----------



## Mooz (Aug 14, 2007)

I'm all for Jay again but I'll be at Hood Feb 14-21 so I'd like to plan around that if possible


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

For me it doesn't really matter to me. But like I said there is probably just a few advantages to going to Jay. But it is always nice to go some where new. I think a big portion of this is goign to weigh on where gas goes because and a additional 6hrs of gas may equate to alot more money, but then again thats why we are starting to plan now.



Mooz said:


> I'm all for Jay again but I'll be at Hood Feb 14-21 so I'd like to plan around that if possible


I think that the timeing last year was perfect, they normally get dumped on that time of year, so I would like to shoot for that same time frame as last year which is just before your Hood trip. Back to back thats the way to roll.


----------



## kri$han (Feb 24, 2007)

Danimal, why not fly if its that far, man?

you 'mericans have southwest down there, with insanely cheap airfares. North of the border, where nothing makes financial sense; its cheaper for us to fly to vegas than it is to fly to Halifax from Toronto!!


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

kri$han said:


> Danimal, why not fly if its that far, man?
> 
> you 'mericans have southwest down there, with insanely cheap airfares. North of the border, where nothing makes financial sense; its cheaper for us to fly to vegas than it is to fly to Halifax from Toronto!!


I don't know if Southwest flies to Vermont and the airlines are getting stupid with extra baggage so it's looking like a board bag is going to cost you to bring along. Plus the road trip is always fun.

You know what would be awesome if we got enough people so that we needed two houses and we could rent them next door to one another....It could make for rediculous of the hill fun.


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2008)

i'd be in but i don;t drive, so id be the mofo in the airplane :laugh:


----------



## kri$han (Feb 24, 2007)

^ is that your way of saying that you don't wanna be in the same house as the Canadian? 

or, Canadian(s)!?!...hmm, i should txt brii and see what she's sayin...


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2008)

i'll stay with the candian...fuk them 'mericans


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

kri$han said:


> ^ is that your way of saying that you don't wanna be in the same house as the Canadian?
> 
> or, Canadian(s)!?!...hmm, i should txt brii and see what she's sayin...


Oh no no no not at all. I have to have someone besides TJ to drink Stella with and discuss tales of Dogzirra!!!...EH. Be real homie I love me some good ole canadians.



con3593 said:


> i'd be in but i don;t drive, so id be the mofo in the airplane :laugh:


And as far as you not driving you just have to find a way to catch a ride with somone who is. Er duh...


----------



## Mooz (Aug 14, 2007)

I'm down for the Dan/TJ/Jen? roadtrip this time. I can't pass on that hilarity.


----------



## kri$han (Feb 24, 2007)

haha, I'm playin mayn...

HEY, could one of you guys bring a full-size confederate flag up to the meet for me!?

srsly, I'll rock that shit... then bring it up north of the border with me... all i'd need then is a mullet and aviators.


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2008)

putting my cents in as requested, tho I don't have much of that these days... you know I'm down for anything. just tell me when and where and I'm there. I'll even drive, I got a nice size suv we can pile people into.


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2008)

kri$han said:


> haha, I'm playin mayn...
> 
> HEY, could one of you guys bring a full-size confederate flag up to the meet for me!?
> 
> srsly, I'll rock that shit... then bring it up north of the border with me... all i'd need then is a mullet and aviators.



I'll bring the aviators and flag, you bring the mullet


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

^^^^^^
Damn you for beating me to this comment!


kri$han said:


> haha, I'm playin mayn...
> 
> HEY, could one of you guys bring a full-size confederate flag up to the meet for me!?
> 
> srsly, I'll rock that shit... then bring it up north of the border with me... all i'd need then is a mullet and aviators.


OOOOH OH OH!!!!!! It Shall Be Done!!! Please grow a mullet and buy some aviators, And I'll bring you the flag. We can cut off the mullet at the meet, But not before we get pictures of you riding with the flag as a cape!!!! Please agree to this because it would be awesome. We can keep a monthly mullet watch goin in this thread and watch it as it grows with monthly updated pictures.



snowgypsy said:


> putting my cents in as requested, tho I don't have much of that these days... you know I'm down for anything. just tell me when and where and I'm there. I'll even drive, I got a nice size suv we can pile people into.


And it is July and we are disscussing an event that is 6 almost 7 months away, I'm thinking that your two cents can be turned into plenty of dollars by then.


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2008)

please do!....if you rock the mullet i will shave my head....which would be much more scary...covered in lumps and scars

gotta get em wearing a trucker hat too


----------



## kri$han (Feb 24, 2007)

ooohhh, see a Trucker hat I don't have either!... I shall compensate my fellow 'mericans for bringing me the flag as well, I must bring it North of the border with me.

HAHAHA, nothing like a skinny Indian guy wearing a confederate flag, I tells ya... and if I didn't have a full-time job in a boring office, I'd grow a mullet...

actually who am I kidding, I'd only not grow it cuz there's chicks in the office i wanna nail... should I try and succeed or fail with said chickas, then the mullet shall be grown. how long does one typically take?


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

^^^^ 
Oh so true the trucker hat is a must!!

Anyways lets kinda get back on track here for a min.

If someone has an alternate place that they would liek to suggest then please do so...But I warn you the first asshole to suggest Killington is getting an internet Bitch Slap of epic proportions..

I've never had a mullet so I wouldn't know sorry, but maybe those ladies would think that you indian canadian mullet would be super hot and that will help you in your endevor to "nail" them. wink wink nudge nudge.


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2008)

sugarbush is decent, nothing great


----------



## kri$han (Feb 24, 2007)

haha... and hey what's wrong with Killington? I've been going there since I was a kid...actually went back last season and it was decent... huge resort, with a lot more boarders than i remember.

the fall-back plan will be a mullet wig... might keep the ears warm too; multi-purpose!


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2008)

killington is a possibility.


kri$han you also need a nice bushy moustache, some cut off jean shorts, boots, and a cut off shirt with a country music person on it.


----------



## kri$han (Feb 24, 2007)

okok, then for one day of riding, u bring it, and I'll wear it.

the ONLY catches are:

1) It must be relevant to being a red neck (which I could not possibly be further from looking like under normal circumstances)
2) It must not make me freeze my nards (i.e. but off shirt w/o and under long sleeve)
3) It must not get me removed from the mountain

:thumbsup:


----------



## Mooz (Aug 14, 2007)

Gustov said:


> killington is a possibility.


No it isn't. I'd rather have my nuts gnawed off by an army of fire ants while standing in 2 feet of raw sewage.


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2008)

Mooz said:


> No it isn't. I'd rather have my nuts gnawed off by an army of fire ants while standing in 2 feet of raw sewage.


whoa there lil rough eh? I have never been to Jay Peak but it sounds like it was killer.


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

kri$han said:


> haha... and hey what's wrong with Killington?


It's an over crowded pain in the ass and its more money than it is worth.


And I warned you....

But since your a cool crazy canadian and the only person who landed the deck jump good... I'll let it slide.


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2008)

uhmm.....march would be fuckin sick cause thats my birthday.. March 5th  but i got school all around there, I have the option of just..well not going though:laugh:

how long is this going to be? 3-4 days?


----------



## alaric (Aug 28, 2007)

con3593 said:


> uhmm.....march would be fuckin sick cause thats my birthday.. March 5th  but i got school all around there, I have the option of just..well not going though:laugh:
> 
> how long is this going to be? 3-4 days?


Lsat year was a full week


Guys. I AM going this year.

I'd love to do Jay Peak, but I'm really up for anything


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2008)

how much $$ was it last year?


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

fly from MD? pfft. dude there will be plenty of heads from this area going. last year 2 of us from MD and one from NoVa went. i'm sure jenn will be in this year so thats 4 of us.


----------



## alaric (Aug 28, 2007)

con3593 said:


> how much $$ was it last year?


what was it guys? like $200+lift tickets?


----------



## kri$han (Feb 24, 2007)

more like $250-300 all inclusive!!!! ... and i mean even the gas/food it took me to get there, and I drove solo!! 

Yeah, Killington would definitely cost way too much. I usually go there with family, so its pretty much all expenses paid, heh. Its a huge resort though, not as packed as it used to be cuz they cut more trails and didnt really increase the size of the lodging.

fuck I'm already stoked for this.

and I'll be at BOTH East and West coast meets.... there's one trip i gotta plan too, which will be the weekend of February 20th (or whenever that long weekend in february is), cuz that's a weekend for Tremblant.


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2008)

I live within walking distance of gypsy....ima prolly just try to bum a ride with her:dunno:


gah fuck it, im pulling some $$ outta the bank...


----------



## alaric (Aug 28, 2007)

con3593 said:


> I live within walking distance of gypsy....ima prolly just try to bum a ride with her:dunno:
> 
> 
> gah fuck it, im pulling some $$ outta the bank...




thatta boy. poor spending habits for the win!

im so ready for this trip


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2008)

i need to get a new board soo bad...mine SUCKS!


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

con3593 said:


> i need to get a new board soo bad...mine SUCKS!


indeed. i'd really love to get that NS Titan TX i've had my eyes on for a jay peak trip.

speaking of which...danimal, pitcrew have any leftover titans from last year by any chance? :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2008)

god damn it i cant decide what boot size i am...i thought i was a 12
but i just tried my 11's on and they fit better now 

whats a good non-wide board just in case?

Rome anthem...is it good?


----------



## Andi (Mar 26, 2008)

Wow sounds like you guys are whipping up something fierce with this trip . I'm definitely interested!


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2008)

hehe you like it fierce don't you?


----------



## Andi (Mar 26, 2008)

con3593 said:


> hehe you like it fierce don't you?


Oh yea...believe that brotha! Sounds like tons of fun.


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2008)

if you need a flyer page thinger i can dick around with photoshop see what i can do? just pm me if ya want me to


----------



## kri$han (Feb 24, 2007)

T.J. said:


> indeed. i'd really love to get that NS Titan TX i've had my eyes on for a jay peak trip.
> 
> speaking of which...danimal, pitcrew have any leftover titans from last year by any chance? :laugh:


oh yeaaaah you guys got hookups too, eh Danimal?

I might ask you to bring me a new board. I want the 2009 Rome Slash 154, its brand new, so there's a good chance it'll be expensive, but I KNOW it'll be cheaper for you guys than it will be up here.... shoot at my local shop, it'll run $650 easy


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2008)

I'm buying a board now, and saving a few hundred bucks


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2008)

con3593 said:


> I live within walking distance of gypsy....ima prolly just try to bum a ride with her:dunno:


gypsy will drive anyone anywhere... just understand she drives like a fucking bat outta hell and its her car so she does what she wants in it... so no backseat driving or complaining on any extra uhhh activities she pertakes in... mooz what was that about bail money?? we may need an extra account for that...


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

^^ wooo i'm in! what do you drive and how many people can you cram into it? 

i would prefer not to drive this year if possible. not sure how that will work out since i have the subaru wagon which is prolly the most practical car to take. if i do end up driving i would like to have more peeps in the car to make fuel cheaper for everyone.


----------



## kri$han (Feb 24, 2007)

OH man, if we return to the same cottage at Jay, I'm gonna have to do something drastic with my suspension too...

its about 1/2" lower now, with really stiff custom spring rates...LOL... my car despises winter, hahaa.


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2008)

I drive a highlander, I can fit 5 easy, but 4 may be more comfy for you kids in the back. I have plenty of room in the trunk for bags, coolers and other random shit...


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

snowgypsy said:


> I drive a highlander, I can fit 5 easy, but 4 may be more comfy for you kids in the back. I have plenty of room in the trunk for bags, coolers and other random shit...


gas 4 ways is better than 2! count me in. i have a roof rack (4 boards) that we would prolly throw on there to make some room if we need it. prolly wont make a difference since Dan takes 15 snowboards with him.

and Kris i would be down with the same place. that would be awesome. and you need a beater car buddy.


----------



## Mooz (Aug 14, 2007)

snowgypsy said:


> gypsy will drive anyone anywhere... just understand she drives like a fucking bat outta hell and its her car so she does what she wants in it... so no backseat driving or complaining on any extra uhhh activities she pertakes in... mooz what was that about bail money?? we may need an extra account for that...


Based on the way she rides, I'd say this could be the single most dangerous and hilarioud drive ever witnessed by God, Man and small woodland creatures. Count me in!


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2008)

Mooz said:


> Based on the way she rides, I'd say this could be the single most dangerous and hilarioud drive ever witnessed by God, Man and small woodland creatures. Count me in!


hahaha... sweet!! I promise not to be tooo dangerous, just not a big fan of goin slow... so thats 3 so far... DANNNNNN?? where you at? this time I will kidnap you, and stuff you in the trunk...


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2008)

T.J. said:


> gas 4 ways is better than 2! count me in. i have a roof rack (4 boards) that we would prolly throw on there to make some room if we need it. prolly wont make a difference since Dan takes 15 snowboards with him.


Yeah, for sure!! and def gonna have to take you up on that roof rack, I normally just throw my shit in the trunk, but with 5 people and dans 15 boards that clearly isn't gonna work.


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

Ok here we go

Tj: Pitcrew doesn't sell NS stuff but Under the Sun does I'm not sure what they have left. I'll take a look next time I'm in there or you can give them a shout, the # is 301-698-8900. 

Also just becasue I have 6 boards dosn't mean I take them all on every trip I take..asshole. Last time I only took two and so did you so you can go ahead and lick my taint.

Kris:
Yea man I can do that. My local shop hook up sells Rome so I'll see what I can do for ya.

Ms. Gypsy you godamn know I'm down, And at the most I'll have 3 boards..... I think....


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

Hmm. i knew Under the sun sold neversummer but i thought Pit Crew did too for some reason. Bikles in H-town sell em too, i have to check them out. i need to get down to under the sun to check that place out. looks sweet.


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2008)

rules for gypsy's magic school bus ride

1. there will be no lickin of taints unless of course its mine, and since I'm drivin that could be dangerous
2. boys smell... its a fact, so when you burp, fart or release any other sort of bodily function in my car please roll down the window. lets be real its a long ride
3. there will be no debates over music (dan, I promise no dmb for your ridin pleasure)
4. there will be no poking, hitting or pinching in the backseat, get comfy with your backseat partner, embrace them.
5. there will be no backseat driving. no omg you almost hit him, no grunting, groanin or other strange noises.
6. above all other rules... never ask me if we are there yet. I WILL kill you. I promise...

otherwise it should be a pretty badass roadtrip!! so have we come up with any dates yet?


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

snowgypsy said:


> rules for gypsy's magic school bus ride
> 
> 1. there will be no lickin of taints unless of course its mine, and since I'm drivin that could be dangerous
> 2. boys smell... its a fact, so when you burp, fart or release any other sort of bodily function in my car please roll down the window. lets be real its a long ride
> ...


you obviously missed the last road trip from MD to VT. all of these rules will probably be broken. 


and i take advantage of Dan when we falls asleep. no taint is safe.


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2008)

T.J. said:


> you obviously missed the last road trip from MD to VT. all of these rules will probably be broken.
> 
> 
> and i take advantage of Dan when we falls asleep. no taint is safe.



ahhhh and rules are always made to be broken...

hmmmm I bet dan wasn't really asleep, I bet he just pretended just so you wouldn't stop...


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

I'm in of course. East and West I think. 

Jay sounds awesome to me. I wouldn't mind seeing Dogzillra, but somewhere new would be nice too. Dunno if you can match Jay's epic drops though unless we head all the way to Maine. Are we trying to break our post record on the 2008 EC Meet?


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

Oh and by the way. I think I'm gunna pass on the BC this time around if ya'll don't mind.


----------



## kri$han (Feb 24, 2007)

^^ :laugh::laugh:

yeah, I think that goes without saying, Zach...

I think we should have a backyard jibbing event... in which I will bring my beater board (read: my current park board that I will replace this year), and have some hilarious antics once we're off the slopes.

I will cook breakfast once again, and damnnit Carm I want IN on those first tracks!!

its funny how the two biggest stoners in the hosue were usually the first awake...haha.


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

Oh we definetly have to one up the porch launch from last year. Back yard park would be jawesome. 

Tj my mom warned you last time not to take advantage of me or she would kill you. Good thing I didn't tell her to much about the ride up last time....wink wink nudge nudge. Oh we totally gotta hit up the breakfast club again, I hape all those guys are still alive.

I can't believe this thread already has 7 damn pages to it


Oh and Julie I never said I didn't like DMB, I don't know what your thinking


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

oh schwerd, the breakfast club is a must.

and once again i will not partake in the back yard jibbing. i will sit and watch you while drinking a fine cold beverage or 5.

If we do end up with the same place i am totally calling my same bedroom right now. but this time no random canadians are allowed to sneak in there in the middle of the night.


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

What is the possibility of procuring a large very strong rubber band type thingy? 

perhaps a trebuchet?


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2008)

Dcp584 said:


> Tj my mom warned you last time not to take advantage of me or she would kill you. Good thing I didn't tell her to much about the ride up last time....wink wink nudge nudge. Oh we totally gotta hit up the breakfast club again, I hape all those guys are still alive.
> 
> Oh and Julie I never said I didn't like DMB, I don't know what your thinking



you two can have the backseat all to yourselves!! we could even pin a sheet up to give you some more privacy...

hmmmm I was pretty drunk, maybe it wasn't you, but I'm pretty sure everyone was gettin annoyed with it playing ALL day long...

as for the meet I'm down with jays, sounds like you guys had a killer time... why mess with a good thing? but like I said just tell me where to go and I'm there...


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

cifex said:


> Oh and by the way. I think I'm gunna pass on the BC this time around if ya'll don't mind.


i think we should make anyone that didnt go to the meet last year do a day on Big Jay to break them in.


----------



## kri$han (Feb 24, 2007)

^^ AH haha, oh man memories. I like how in the above pics i was either on a snowboard, or getting fcuked up. :laugh: now THATs a vacation!



T.J. said:


> If we do end up with the same place i am totally calling my same bedroom right now. *but this time no random canadians are allowed to sneak in* there in the middle of the night.


 wasn't me!!

c:\run rumor.exe


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

T.J. said:


> i think we should make anyone that didnt go to the meet last year do a day on Big Jay to break them in.


I think Big jay could have been much better if we didn't get just a little lost at the bottom. The only thing that really kinda bothered me at the end of that is that the next day I was about worthless back on the mountain.


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2008)

gypsy, i take it ima be in the waayyy back?


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

con3593 said:


> gypsy, i take it ima be in the waayyy back?


Nope your going one the bottom of the car. Look if we have to many people then we'll be forced to take another car, it's no big deal. its all about being comfortable and fitting all your shit in the car.


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

Dcp584 said:


> its all about being comfortable and fitting all your shit in the car.


just a warning. me and dan pack like girls. the 2 of us managed to fill my entire wagon with crap.


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

Oh I totally Agree, break em in right.


T.J. said:


> just a warning. me and dan pack like girls. the 2 of us managed to fill my entire wagon with crap.


You know there wasn't really that much stuff the fact that there was 4 boards in the car instead of on the car made a big difference.


----------



## kri$han (Feb 24, 2007)

^ OH I'm gonna kick that trail's ass this year.

I was inaugurated at Jay on that run... left me with a nice scratch on the goggles and a bruised ego ...

If theres more snow coverage this year, maybe I'll try the face....hahaha


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2008)

Shit i'll try it,













i whipped that up in like 5 minutes, i left space for where we are going how much is costs and dates and shit, i was bored:dunno:


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

mpdsnowman said:


> Yea I remember that:laugh: your goggles looked as beatup as needsnows car was


hahahahah I remember pushing his car off of that snow bank.


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

Dcp584 said:


> hahahahah I remember pushing his car off of that snow bank.


and i remember drinking a beer watching you guys push. :cheeky4:


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

Stowe is nice and all but it is pricey. I think that when I went last year it was $80 lift tickets, and personally I think it's better If we end up some where that is less expensive because it brings in more people becasue it is more affordable on a whole because around those super resorts like Stratton, Killington, and Stowe lodging, food, everything is over the top.


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2008)

i mite come to this meet. ill be 18 so i think it mite be a little road trip for me. me and a couple of friends want to take a trip up by our selfs. this trip would be fun


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

i don't dig killington. they have a ton of terrain, but the lift arrangement sucks. too much going from lift to lift to lift. what bout pico?

never been to smuggs. that lung cancer card is good there also though. (buy 1, get 1)

stratton is fun, good terrain and that little village has some cool pubs and shit to hang at. pretty expensive and snooty though.
*
what about getting brii to recruit some shred betties for this year. we seriously need to improve the teabag:tacobag ratio.*


----------



## kri$han (Feb 24, 2007)

cifex said:


> *what about getting brii to recruit some shred betties for this year. we seriously need to improve the teabag:tacobag ratio.*


:turns on cell phone:



if there's anything I've learned though, dude... its that snowboarding meets rarely have a favorable ratio.... nvm, that actually how about ANY meet organized through the intarweb has a poor ratio :thumbsdown:


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

shhh...have faith brother canada


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2008)

apparently someone is uncomfortable in a sausage fest.:laugh: but yeah, I'm good with anything cause i mean, pubs and shit don't affect me, unless someone here is THAT awesome:thumbsup:


----------



## kri$han (Feb 24, 2007)

con3593 said:


> apparently someone is uncomfortable in a sausage fest.:laugh: but yeah, I'm good with anything cause i mean, pubs and shit don't affect me, unless someone here is THAT awesome:thumbsup:


-- wut --

?

haha, I think you'll find a few members in here that are awesome, duke (no ****)... but not in _that_ way, man... i mean, if you hit on me, I'll give you a kneeling uppercut, one time, seen?


----------



## Mooz (Aug 14, 2007)

kri$han said:


> -- wut --
> 
> ?
> 
> haha, I think you'll find a few members in here that are awesome, duke (no ****)... but not in _that_ way, man... i mean, if you hit on me, I'll give you a kneeling uppercut, one time, seen?


Unless your name is Tim in which case Kris will push back with a smile on his face. Just don't ask him to untangle any beads.


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2008)

i meant awesome regerding the bars since i'm underage....:laugh:


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2008)

First of all: boys, I love you.

Second of all, I will see what I can do. Money and time is tight this year..

Third of all, beads + pizza + Kris + weed = hilarious.

Lastly, Thanks for the txt Kris


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2008)

I say we should hold a poll to see where the EC meet shoudl be held :thumbsup:


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

jay peak yo. fo sho


----------



## kri$han (Feb 24, 2007)

atomicsnowqueen said:


> Third of all, beads + pizza + Kris + weed = hilarious.


hahahaaa, oh man that pizza was SOOOOO good... but I'm sure the expression on my face gave that away  I took a slice with me to bed! (giggidy goo, oohhhhh riight)


----------



## kri$han (Feb 24, 2007)

I'm confident that if theres good snow, a good cottage and ample 'safety' supplies, it'll be a kickass time wherever we are.


----------



## Andi (Mar 26, 2008)

Man all those pictures are kick ass (lol except the dudes in the tub but meh :laugh!


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2008)

i'm definitely down...but as you all know, i can't commit. at least, not till i'm actually on the road on my way. i'll try talking to my kids father about it now, to give him plenty of time to get his dickness outta the way so by the time it rolls around he's cool with me going. it's just difficult for me to get so much time to myself when so many people depend on me. 

so yeah, snowgypsy...count me in your ride. and don't worry about space...i'll sit on TJ's lap 

jk about TJ's lap...i doubt i could get dan off of it long enough to even cop a feel.

seriously though, i probably wouldn't be able to go for the same length of time as most of you, so i'll probably have to make my own travel arrangements. maybe i should start saving up now so i can afford a plane ticket...that would probably be easiest.


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

plane ticket? blah. the funnest part is the road trip. dont take the easy way out like mooz did last year.


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2008)

i know all about road trips...been on plenty. there's a reason my car is 2 years old & has 50k on it! but with my limited window of availability, traveling by plane would maximize my fun time & minimize my structural planning.


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2008)

but if it saddens you that i wouldn't be there to sit on your lap, you could always take a plane with me! then we could join the mile high club!! 

haha, sorry...let me stop. i'm going to end up getting you in trouble with your woman! i really mean no disrespect TJ. just playing around with you.


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

its all good. The plane is prolly out of budget for me. i think dave dropped like $300 on that flight last year


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2008)

yeah, that's why i said i should start saving now


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2008)

N~R~G said:


> so yeah, snowgypsy...count me in your ride. and don't worry about space...i'll sit on TJ's lap
> 
> jk about TJ's lap...i doubt i could get dan off of it long enough to even cop a feel.


Daaaammmmn TJ must have a helluva uhhhh "lap" if we got two tryin to cop a feel... hahah the car my have to drive its self so we can all get in on that action... shit N~R~G I think we maybe trouble together! you gotta come!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2008)

haha, you think? if there's even a thought then i'm sure we are!


----------



## Mooz (Aug 14, 2007)

lol this is already shaping up to be an epic event.

And yes Tim, I'm bringing spare binding ladders. I have 5 of each in fact :laugh:


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

Mooz said:


> And yes Tim, I'm bringing spare binding ladders. I have 5 of each in fact :laugh:


good. i missed a day of first tracks because of your binding issues:cheeky4:


----------



## Mooz (Aug 14, 2007)

T.J. said:


> good. i missed a day of first tracks because of your binding issues:cheeky4:


Yes but you missed the other ones because you never got your ass out of bed early enough :cheeky4:


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

BS. i didnt leave as early as carmen but we made it to the mountain when it opened every day.


----------



## Mooz (Aug 14, 2007)

T.J. said:


> BS. i didnt leave as early as carmen but we made it to the mountain when it opened every day.


Same here but if you wanted first tracks you needed to ride up with Carm and the ski patrol folks.


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

You know Dave if you really wanna brag about first tracks you could always take a little hike and then talk of an epic day of first tracks.....


----------



## Mooz (Aug 14, 2007)

Dcp584 said:


> You know Dave if you really wanna brag about first tracks you could always take a little hike and then talk of an epic day of first tracks.....


I'm totally in this time around. Just so long as we don't get lost. Maybe we can find Zach's snowshoe so he can take it back to mustached hot chick.


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2008)

hmmmmm how to convince my mom to let me go...hmmmm


----------



## kri$han (Feb 24, 2007)

Mooz said:


> I'm totally in this time around. Just so long as we don't get lost. Maybe we can find Zach's snowshoe so he can take it back to mustached hot chick.


preeeeetty sure if there were a "this time around" it'd be you goin solo, man 

haha... great day, but not one I wanna repeat w/o at least a guide. and BC out west is sooooo much better.


----------



## Mooz (Aug 14, 2007)

con3593 said:


> hmmmmm how to convince my mom to let me go...hmmmm


Yeeeah good luck with that one. We'll send you a postcard!


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

con3593 said:


> hmmmmm how to convince my mom to let me go...hmmmm


Dude how old are you that you have to convince your mom to let you go?


----------



## Mooz (Aug 14, 2007)

Dcp584 said:


> Dude how old are you that you have to convince your mom to let you go?


His profile says he's 15


----------



## Andi (Mar 26, 2008)

Mooz said:


> His profile says he's 15


Ouch! That blows good luck convincing her.


----------



## kri$han (Feb 24, 2007)

con3593 said:


> hmmmmm how to convince my mom to let me go...hmmmm


bring her with ya!... i'll handle her, reaaaaaaal good


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2008)

1. i already did, I'm in

2. eww shes 53 you don''t want that


----------



## kri$han (Feb 24, 2007)

haha 53's ok, if she's a cougar. 

otherwise I'll just make her make me sammiches.


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2008)

she makes a hell of a girlled cheese :laugh:


----------



## Andi (Mar 26, 2008)

con3593 said:


> she makes a hell of a girlled cheese :laugh:


Whats the bidding start at? :cheeky4:


----------



## kri$han (Feb 24, 2007)

lmao @ *girl*led cheese.

perhaps she can convince other -younger- women to come along and smother hot cheeze all over their bodies.


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2008)

wow....quite an image from a simple typo


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

Even more of a wow is that your mom let you go. honestly if you were my kid I probably would of laugh in your face and said yea right. But whatever dude more power to ya. Also I'm gunna be honest here your age and the fact that you are esentially buy yourself does concern me. you really don't know any of us short of an online personality, not to say that we are actually bad people, i'll gladly vouche for several of the people that i have met on here as being great people. But there are always those what ifs, you know what I mean.


Oh and BTW sorry to be a bit of a buzzkill on all the stoke that is surround this thread, had to get a little serious for a few min.


----------



## Mooz (Aug 14, 2007)

Dcp584 said:


> Even more of a wow is that your mom let you go. honestly if you were my kid I probably would of laugh in your face and said yea right. But whatever dude more power to ya. Also I'm gunna be honest here your age and the fact that you are esentially buy yourself does concern me. you really don't know any of us short of an online personality, not to say that we are actually bad people, i'll gladly vouche for several of the people that i have met on here as being great people. But there are always those what ifs, you know what I mean.
> 
> 
> Oh and BTW sorry to be a bit of a buzzkill on all the stoke that is surround this thread, had to get a little serious for a few min.


Kinda have to agree with Dan here. She does know this is out of state and with some folks you know from a forum right? :laugh:

At the very least have her write MPD a note saying she's cool with the whole thing. Since he's somewhat the organizer, he's more on the hook if your folks claim you were taken out of state without permission.


----------



## kri$han (Feb 24, 2007)

con, don't listen to those two guys... in fact, those are the only two you wanna stay away from.

Mooz is a pedophile, and Danimal is a homosexual.

everyone else is normal, and we'll sing koombyah around the fire, before going to bed at 8pm everynight. no problemo's.


----------



## Mooz (Aug 14, 2007)

kri$han said:


> con, don't listen to those two guys... in fact, those are the only two you wanna stay away from.
> 
> Mooz is a pedophile, and Danimal is a homosexual.
> 
> everyone else is normal, and we'll sing koombyah around the fire, before going to bed at 8pm everynight. no problemo's.


Dude I don't think it's cool to even jokingly call someone a pedo. But you're in no position to call someone gay, you pushed back with Tim and you liked it. As for going to bed at 8pm, Kris does for sure but he snores.


----------



## kri$han (Feb 24, 2007)

my question is how could anyone push back with Tim and _not_ enjoy it :laugh:

its the intarwebz, man.


----------



## Mooz (Aug 14, 2007)

kri$han said:


> my question is how could anyone push back with Tim and _not_ enjoy it :laugh:
> 
> its the intarwebz, man.


Speak 'mericen dammit. It's the internets!


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2008)

i agree with dan & dave. these events should be 18+, or any minors should be accompanied by an adult. it's too much of a liability to allow minors to come without them having an adult with them that is responsible for their actions. because without one of them, WE would be responsible for their actions...and i'm not down with that!


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

Hey con man look I'm not trying to be a asshole about this but I just had to bring up my concerns, with the situation with you being so young. And clearly I'm not the only one who had this train of thought. 

NRG brings up probably the biggest point, the fact that if you got hurt we would be the ones who have to be responsible for you, and there are just a lot of complications that are involved with that circumstance that most of us are unprepared to deal with.

But please don't take this as an attack from me on you, because I'm not that kind of person.


----------



## alaric (Aug 28, 2007)

Yeah, so I'm in.

I say we do Jay Peak.

Or TJ's pants. The girls seem to think there's a big mountain in there. =O


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2008)

ok you guys gotta realize, first off, my mom doesn't really give a shit about me, i travel alone alot. second, i get hurt all the time, she knows that so no one would be liable except myself. thirdly, the last time i went to bed at 8 was because i was shitfaced beyond beleif. Im not the normal 15 year old. If you guys wanna keep it 18+ thats straight though, fuck it, i will dip out to the west coast then


----------



## kri$han (Feb 24, 2007)

I'm not gonna comment about the age thing... I mean, if you've done it before OK but I personally won't accept any responsibility for your actions, and I'm not sure anyone here will. 

The injury thing is a toss up; sure if you maim yourself ONE of us might be held responsible, but this is where having your mom's written permission will come into play... I think its all fine and dandy if you _think_ she doesn't give a shit about you, but I honestly doubt that... and if you end up in a Hospital (god forbid) she's gonna be looking for a name to put on the subpoena. 

But while the danimal is right, he's also a really screwed up eleventeen year old that we let party with us :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2008)

dude, in the last year i have been in the hospital 5 times, it will be nothing new...my moms used to it


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

kinda have to agree with danimal here.... be awesome to have him along but the liability makes me uncomfortable. i can see it now. tim has a few too many drinks, mistakes you for dan and gets handsy... bam! we are all on the news. 

but seriously, regardless of whether you drink or not now. nobody's is trying to get you down or anything. the whole contributing to the delinquency of a minor / injury liability is just not cool.


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2008)

whatever it's straight, I'm out


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

con3593 said:


> whatever it's straight, I'm out


thanks guys. i almost had some fresh meat and you chased him off. :dunno:


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

I hate being the asshole.


----------



## alaric (Aug 28, 2007)

Dcp584 said:


> I hate being the asshole.


Yeah but at the same time, I think most of us agree here.

I don't want to be screwed over with a lawsuit


----------



## Mooz (Aug 14, 2007)

Con it's not you really. It's just that the law treats you as if you were 12 until you're 18. While you are there, we are responsible for you 100% . If you get caught with a beer, we're on the hook for neglect and child endangerment. Playing devil's advocate, let's say no one is paying attention and you decide to down a half gallon of vodka and end up in the hospital. Your folks decide this isn't the trip they signed you up for and report that we did not have permission to take you out of the state. We're now on the hook for felony child endangerment, felony neglect, and a nice big fat federal kidnapping (HUGE felony). Now I'm sure that wouldn't happen but that's the position we get put in simply because you aren't 18 yet. It sucks for us and it sucks for you.

We'd love to have you along but unless you bring your own guardian/parent who can be on the hook for anything and everything that happens to you, it puts us in a very bad spot.


----------



## Perpetual3am (Nov 19, 2007)

I've been lurking on this thread for a bit thinking that I might be able to make it next year depending on a few things happening in between, so I didn't want to be too hasty in jumping in. (that's if you'll have me?) Definitely Jay would be my choice as I could drive down as opposed to fly, but that's neither her nor there since I don't have a clue if I could make it.

But glad to see you guys are on the same page about Con, no offense to you but there is no way I would go on a trip with a bunch of adults and a 15 year old kid on his own. Especially in sue-happy amerika, that's just asking for a whole lot of trouble. And not to diss your mom, but that is fucking crazy town letting a 15 year old hook up with a bunch of adult strangers through a website that you've never even met. That kind of boggles my mind actually, no matter how responsible you might be at that age.


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

alright perp! the more canadians the better (wait, did i really just say that?!) we should get mikey and kendra in on this as well. i tried to get them to come last year but no avail.


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2008)

yeah i get it, i'm too young, im nothing but a liability, buzz kill whatever, it's all good. i guess i'll be sticking to MD this year..and the next 3


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2008)

hey man, enjoy the privilege of irresponsibility while you still can.

i've been thinking about if i can attend this little event, and unfortunately all i can say is that it's a maybe. depends on if i can get off work, and what my other friends are doin. if i can only get out once this upcoming season i'd rather go out west, no offense jay peak. and for all i know you guys could all be wierdo pedophiles or something, especially based on how some of the conversation has been goin in here  how old are you guys anyway?


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

Gustov said:


> how old are you guys anyway?


23 /10 char


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

I'm twenty four


----------



## alaric (Aug 28, 2007)

I'm 18, and will be 19 by the time the trip rolls around.


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2008)

Happy birthday Carm.:thumbsup:


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

25 (almost 26)


----------



## alaric (Aug 28, 2007)

mpdsnowman said:


> Thanks Joe. I may swing by Tuesday sometime. STP is playing tuesday at Canadaigua PAC. Call me if ur in town today. Party starts at 2


STP as in Stone Temple Pilots?


----------



## alaric (Aug 28, 2007)

I have gotta get tickets to that


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2008)

18, 19 in 2 weeks. wooooo love. sex. rock and roll.

yes, agreed azbout no 15 year olds. I will be the asshole and say that I'm pretty sure the comments alone going on at this meet will blow the mind and innocence of a 15 year old.


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2008)

hahahaha innocence...ive been arrested twice, drunk and high countless times...not too innocent:dunno:


and bleh STP


----------



## alaric (Aug 28, 2007)

atomicsnowqueen said:


> 18, 19 in 2 weeks. wooooo love. sex. rock and roll.
> 
> yes, agreed azbout no 15 year olds. I will be the asshole and say that I'm pretty sure the comments alone going on at this meet will blow the mind and innocence of a 15 year old.


I didn't realize you were only 18! Now I won't feel so young when I'm there!

And agreed about the love, sex, and rock and roll.


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

JAY PEAK FTW!

that is all.


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

con3593 said:


> and bleh STP


Ahhhh Blahspheme


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

Dcp584 said:


> Ahhhh Blahspheme


12 years ago i might have spent money to see them. these days prolly not.


----------



## Mooz (Aug 14, 2007)

T.J. said:


> alright perp! the more canadians the better (wait, did i really just say that?!) we should get mikey and kendra in on this as well. i tried to get them to come last year but no avail.


Yes you said it, we need more objects to throw off the balcony.


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

Mooz said:


> Yes you said it, we need more objects to throw off the balcony.


I don't know If We'll build that this year maybe create something different. Utilize the the whole yard this time or at least more of it. I don't know maybe we'll have a group that builds the house features this time becasue I'm not creating a backyard jibtopia by myself.


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

i remember the cable wheel but must have missed the mustang lol. i obviously didnt spend a lit of time in the back yard.


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

mpdsnowman said:


> Lets use that old ford mustang in the backyard. We can make a table out of it There was also a round cable wheel back there too...


Ha..the car would be awesome. I would love to be able to find away to get enough speed to stall on the deck. Hmmmmm tow rope may be something that need to to be brought along this year....


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

mpdsnowman said:


> here is another question. Do u guys want to go at the same timeframe. that would be February 26th(Thursday) thru March 4th (Wednesday). That was Mardi Gras week. Do u want to shorten it up a day say Thursday to Tuesday?? most had left by then anyway and kath said she would pro rate it for us.


Same time frame works for me. the powder was epic that week. 

and i will prolly be shooting for the same days as last year, friday - monday. but that will depend on carpooling and such.


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

Yea I concur that the same time frame works great because around that time they get dumped on, and that is what we are hoping for, More epic pow.


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

But lets talk about something a little more serious now who will actually have the balls to get towed in behind a vehicle to hit a feature of epic backyard proportions??????

Mooz you gunna show us a little of what you learned up there at Mt. hood???? or maybe the gyspy will, We already know I'm dumb enough to try, But I don't want to be lonely in my backyard adventure.


----------



## alaric (Aug 28, 2007)

Whenever works for me. I just want to get as many members there as possible!


----------



## alaric (Aug 28, 2007)

Dcp584 said:


> But lets talk about something a little more serious now who will actually have the balls to get towed in behind a vehicle to hit a feature of epic backyard proportions??????
> 
> Mooz you gunna show us a little of what you learned up there at Mt. hood???? or maybe the gyspy will, We already know I'm dumb enough to try, But I don't want to be lonely in my backyard adventure.


I'd do it, just for shits and giggles haha.


----------



## Mooz (Aug 14, 2007)

Dcp584 said:


> But lets talk about something a little more serious now who will actually have the balls to get towed in behind a vehicle to hit a feature of epic backyard proportions??????
> 
> Mooz you gunna show us a little of what you learned up there at Mt. hood???? or maybe the gyspy will, We already know I'm dumb enough to try, But I don't want to be lonely in my backyard adventure.


I'm totally down so long as needsnow isn't driving it :laugh: Gypsy can vouch for me hauling ass into a jump and going huge over and over even with the injuries (I had muscle relaxers and pain killers).


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

Sweet!!! now there are three of on the path of iminent backyard destruction. It's gunna be Jawesome.


It's just a shame that we all know that TJ is a pansy and won't go for the gold in the backyard winter olympics 2009.


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

Another question, where the hell is mystic in all this. He gawd damn lives up there, I figured he be all over this thread liek white on rice.


----------



## Mooz (Aug 14, 2007)

Dan, it's not that TJ has no balls, it's just that his giant vagina covers them up.


----------



## alaric (Aug 28, 2007)

Mooz said:


> Dan, it's not that TJ has no balls, it's just that his giant vagina covers them up.


Hahaha.

So, I've only got a jib board. I need to get a board for free riding for this meet


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

its summertime which means its mountain bike season for him. notice he hasnt checked in since the snow melted. 

and i am not a pansy...i just do all of my riding on the mountain when i am there. when i hit the house its time to relax and start drinking.

but if the backyard jib setup is sweet (not a pile of snow on the deck) i might give it a whirl.


----------



## Mooz (Aug 14, 2007)

Hey Tim, do you even read your e-mail anymore? If so, there's this nifty button called reply. Click it and type a response sometime pindick. It's not like I'm trying to get you a job with a fat raise or anything...


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

haha, reply huh? i'll see what i can do.

pindick. pfft. wait til you fall asleep that the meet this year.


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

alaric said:


> Hahaha.
> 
> So, I've only got a jib board. I need to get a board for free riding for this meet


I would recommend having something besides a jib specific board.


----------



## alaric (Aug 28, 2007)

Dcp584 said:


> I would recommend having something besides a jib specific board.


Exactly why I said I need to get another board  lol


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

Sorry I was adding words into your post. I thought you were asking a question. I read good...


----------



## alaric (Aug 28, 2007)

Dcp584 said:


> Sorry I was adding words into your post. I thought you were asking a question. I read good...


Haha <3

I just gotta come up with the money. Or I could just steal a friends for the week. That seems more logical.


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

alaric said:


> Haha <3
> 
> I just gotta come up with the money. Or I could just steal a friends for the week. That seems more logical.


Yea but it is always nice to have another board for different conditions. Lord knows thats why I have a bunch of boards. But for the sake of you wallet borrowing one might be better.


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

gunna grab me a nice big long MTX. thinking like 161 for the sick high speed runs down river quai, can am and the jet


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

cifex said:


> gunna grab me a nice big long MTX. thinking like 161 for the sick high speed runs down river quai, can am and the jet


indeed. i'm thinking never summer titan 164 (ish) wide for this trip. looking for last years model to save some cash. damn things are hard to come by.


----------



## alaric (Aug 28, 2007)

Gah, I want to buy a board for this trip but I know I shouldn't. Here in CNY, there really aren't mountains, just big hills. And I spend most of my time in the park. Ohhh. Yeah, I'm just going to borrow a friends board lol


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

i want the lib tech dark series 161W but i really dont want to shell out $600


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

the thought the dark series were all park boards. 

not that it matters, they are stiff as all hell anyway.


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

Should I break out the Bullet this year???? Pull out the big ole 169....

Eh probably not i don't really feel like toting its giant ass around, plus I really should put some different bingings besides the freestyles that it has. And I have to get A new set of bindings either for my Graft or my Agent. I really wanna get a set of Forces for the graft and put the 390s back on my Agent. I hope they come out agian this year with a sick variation of the orange It would be the hottness withthe graphic on the Graft, and no I am not going after that binding because it's pretty. Just clearing it up before someone decides to jump on my shit


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2008)

I would love to hit one up but sadly I don't drive yet. Also, most of you here would kill me probably.


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

mpdsnowman said:


> Im going to go reverse and break out the 149...especially at Jay thru the glades


My 155 did me good through the trees last year, But that bullet its ridiculous, seriously I think if you had a clone and you were having chicken fights it might be just as tall .


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2008)

Dcp584 said:


> But lets talk about something a little more serious now who will actually have the balls to get towed in behind a vehicle to hit a feature of epic backyard proportions??????
> 
> Mooz you gunna show us a little of what you learned up there at Mt. hood???? or maybe the gyspy will, We already know I'm dumb enough to try, But I don't want to be lonely in my backyard adventure.


I think thats the best idea ever!! and i'm def dumb enough to try it. shit I'll go first!! is there enough room to be towed in the yard? I'm sure I have a tow rope around my house somewhere.

no I don't have a computer back yet dan, I'm at the library. the seclusion was killing me!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2008)

Mooz said:


> I'm totally down so long as needsnow isn't driving it :laugh: Gypsy can vouch for me hauling ass into a jump and going huge over and over even with the injuries (I had muscle relaxers and pain killers).


yeah fucking insane!! over and over and over again... he was the last one to leave on the last day with a knee the size of a small human, and a uncomfortable aircast stuck in his boot.


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2008)

T.J. said:


> Same time frame works for me. the powder was epic that week.
> 
> and i will prolly be shooting for the same days as last year, friday - monday. but that will depend on carpooling and such.


Do you wanna leave Friday or Thursday night? I'm all about driving through the night jus make sure the cooler is packed with redbull. I have a slight addiction to it. oh and we can leave from my house or dan's since I will be living 5 min from him as of sept.


----------



## Mooz (Aug 14, 2007)

snowgypsy said:


> Do you wanna leave Friday or Thursday night? I'm all about driving through the night jus make sure the cooler is packed with redbull. I have a slight addiction to it. oh and we can leave from my house or dan's since I will be living 5 min from him as of sept.


I'm all for leaving on wed  Get there for the first day of riding.


----------



## alaric (Aug 28, 2007)

MPD, is it cool if I ride up with you this year? I figure I can chip in like half for gas?


Let me know when we get prices! I'd like to make a deposit ASAP


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

last year we left thursday night, drove all night and slept in the cabin driveway. rode friday, saturday and sunday. monday was our travel day to get home.

and we will leave from my house since i'm north (west) of you guys and live 3 seconds off of 81. so pick my ass up yo!


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2008)

T.J. said:


> last year we left thursday night, drove all night and slept in the cabin driveway. rode friday, saturday and sunday. monday was our travel day to get home.
> 
> and we will leave from my house since i'm north (west) of you guys and live 3 seconds off of 81. so pick my ass up yo!


I didn't realize we would be heading up 81 so of course that makes sense. Do you wanna try and leave wed night this time? shit I don't care, you boys work it out, I'm just the driver...


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2008)

Can someone point me to the part of this thread that lists the dates? thanks! I'd be interested, being on the EC already.


----------



## Mooz (Aug 14, 2007)

snowgypsy said:


> I didn't realize we would be heading up 81 so of course that makes sense. Do you wanna try and leave wed night this time? shit I don't care, you boys work it out, I'm just the driver...


.

shotgun!!


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

snowgypsy said:


> I didn't realize we would be heading up 81 so of course that makes sense. Do you wanna try and leave wed night this time? shit I don't care, you boys work it out, I'm just the driver...


i guess we will have to figure that out when the "offical" meet dates are posted.


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2008)

Losing My Edge said:


> Can someone point me to the part of this thread that lists the dates? thanks! I'd be interested, being on the EC already.


we haven't decided officially yet, but I think its gonna be at the end of feb.


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

Ok I've got a good question, that I think only carm has the answer. What was the max occupancy of this place? Because to me it seems likethere is alot more hype around the trip this year and alot more interested parties. I know there is all the people from here that want to go but I know of a couple of my friends that want to go as well. i keep telling them to get on the board to get all the information. But they work goofy schedules and never really spend much time online, silly hospital workers. 

But you know not to be a shit and all that, but if I have personal friends of mine that want to go I'm gunna try my best to get them in the house before it's filled up.


----------



## Mooz (Aug 14, 2007)

Dcp584 said:


> Ok I've got a good question, that I think only carm has the answer. What was the max occupancy of this place? Because to me it seems likethere is alot more hype around the trip this year and alot more interested parties. I know there is all the people from here that want to go but I know of a couple of my friends that want to go as well. i keep telling them to get on the board to get all the information. But they work goofy schedules and never really spend much time online, silly hospital workers.
> 
> But you know not to be a shit and all that, but if I have personal friends of mine that want to go I'm gunna try my best to get them in the house before it's filled up.


If I remember right, there were 12 beds. But if you and Tim want to share a queen bed this time around...

There was also a couch and 2 futons plus all kinds of floor space.


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

See I bring this up because assuming rob will be there again this year since he can see the mountain from his house there are 9 of us already pretty much locked in and saying were going. And if the Joes come again which would be cool then were already at 11.



You know what fuck it, there is floor space. As long as i'm not trampled by to many drunkards I'll be alright.


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

don't forget there will be those who are only there 2 or 3 days like last year. 

do the owners have another house in that same area if it comes to that?


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2008)

i fuckin hate you guys


----------



## alaric (Aug 28, 2007)

con3593 said:


> i fuckin hate you guys


Hey come on. Soon enough you'll be in on these young padiwon


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2008)

pshh...3 years to go....I'm half tempted to just go on my own and get a room at the lodge

and what is this quoting starwars shit? you the newest addition to gnar wars?


----------



## alaric (Aug 28, 2007)

con3593 said:


> pshh...3 years to go....I'm half tempted to just go on my own and get a room at the lodge
> 
> and what is this quoting starwars shit? you the newest addition to gnar wars?


Dude, no offense, but you gotta chill.
I'm just trying to have fun. I'm not trying to rip one your age, nor is anyone else here. We just don't want anything to happen, ok? Believe it or not, we're not all just trying to protect our own asses. Each of us would feel horrible if ANYTHING happened to you.


----------



## Mooz (Aug 14, 2007)

alaric said:


> Each of us would feel horrible if ANYTHING happened to you.


Well, I wouldn't but I'm also a dick soo..


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

i'd feel horrible about getting arrested....


----------



## alaric (Aug 28, 2007)

Mooz said:


> Well, I wouldn't but I'm also a dick soo..





cifex said:


> i'd feel horrible about getting arrested....



Ok, you fuckers caught me =P


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

alaric said:


> Believe it or not, we're not all just trying to protect our own asses. Each of us would feel horrible if ANYTHING happened to you.


dont believe that. i'm protecting my own ass..

:laugh:


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2008)

:laugh::laugh::laugh:

i know i know, I'm saying, if i get my own room at the lodge, I'm responsible for me, so you guys are all straight, just board with you guys then make my own night life


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

thats cool man. better bring your own night life with you tho. JP isnt exactly the "happening" place


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

Well do they own the Trout Lodge as well? I know that both places are in Alpine Haven and both have Kathy as a contact person.


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

Well I'm only bringing this up because were already up to 11 people and the house technically only hold 16 people and that leave us with onel 5 slots left and it's only July.... sorry if i seem like I'm being nuerotic or whatever but this shit just happens to run through my head everyonce and a while.

Also if we were to get both places how far apart are the two?


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

Oh yes the ancient sport of Dogzirra Dog Sredding!!!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2008)

T.J. said:


> thats cool man. better bring your own night life with you tho. JP isnt exactly the "happening" place



that wouldn't be a problem...not at all....I'm one of the most easily amused kids in the world:thumbsup:


----------



## alaric (Aug 28, 2007)

Guys, I have an itch.


I can't wait


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2008)

thats the crabs, not the trip


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2008)

possibly both working together to make a super itch


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

seriously guys, you *don't* want to go on this trip. last year was bust.

the weather sucked:









the views were terrible:









there was no snow, let alone powder:

















no steep terrain:









ther food was aweful:

















no one got along with each other:









and there was wild fucking animals everywhere trying to eat people:









don't say I didn't warn you!


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

Hey Tj this year we need another picture at the top but mabye I'll ride the Graft that day and the flex in that board will piss you off even more...


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

This is the first time since I started this thread that no one has posted in it first thing in the morning. It makes me feel like I have died a little on the inside...


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

T.J. said:


> no steep terrain:


That looks like a nice ridge. The person taking the photo in the picture says "flat" landing though. Like knees through my jaw if you over shoot that. I love terrain where you mash on trees like that.


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

To be honest I'm not even sure if that was anyone from our group...who the hell took that picture?


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

that was me sucka!


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

cifex said:


> that was me sucka!


Your full of shit you had black snow pants last year. Maybe you took the picture.


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

Dcp584 said:


> Your full of shit you had black snow pants last year. Maybe you took the picture.


It could've been.....


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

cifex said:


> It could've been.....


If you only had white pants..


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2008)

real quick yes or no, if i ride with you guys, but get my own room so that you all don't need to worry about that lawsuit bs, is it all good if i go?


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

i've got no problems with that


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

how bout we pick up that $100 snowgun for the meet to keep our backyard features pristine all week long


----------



## alaric (Aug 28, 2007)

So, are we set on that house? Seems like the connections are good! We should go ahead and go for it.


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

I'm all for those dates and the house again. 

As far as the snowgun goes, as good of an idea as it is, we would also need a non frozen source of running outdoor water. I don't believe that was one of the amenities listed during the winter.


----------



## alaric (Aug 28, 2007)

I'm in for that Carm!

I agree with DCP. Unless one of the sinks has a one of the faucets that a hose can screw onto? Hmmm.


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

Sounds pristine to me. Those dates work well.


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

did the trip price increase? wasnt it $200 last year? not that $25 is going to break the bank, just curious since we have the same house at the same price.


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

lol, carm are you sure you want to include beer in the food costs? i mean, we were going through more than a case per night.


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

Either way it'll be fine, People will bring beer up with them and then people will buy more beer once they are up there, that is the way it works.


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

Two things...

Why don't you just continue this thread; and...

What is the ticket deal this year are we getting those cards again or whatever they were?


----------



## Mooz (Aug 14, 2007)

So people don't have to go through 28 pages of our inane babble to find the details :laugh:


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

Why can't DCP just edit the first post to fill in the details? 

That Vermont Lung Association should have a card again this year. (Buy 1 get 1 free) Sell the second tick at $50 means your tick was $14. Or if you're really industrious, sell em both to a pair at $50 a pop and you then use the $40 in conjuction with that card we get from the house and bam. FREE.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Ok, so MPD has made an official thread for the meet with details. http://http://www.snowboardingforum.com/meets-events/6189-welcome-2009-snowboardingforum-com-east-coast.html

I am locking this one up. Yeah it's kind of a dick move, you can bitch at me in the other thread if ya like. We really don't need more than one 2009 ECM going on.


----------

